# Can someone post steps on how to change front brake pads on a 2000 golf gls!!



## silver4 (Jan 19, 2001)

tools, pics etc!! thanks


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Can someone post steps on how to change front brake pads on a 2000 golf gls!! (silver4)*

Loosen lug bolts
Jack up car and take wheels off.
The caliper should have 2 bolts of some type holding to the carrier. Take them out. 
The pads should come out at this point. 
Open master cyl. resivoir. Take a c-clamp and press the caliper pistons back into their bores.
Apply some anti-noise spray/gel to new pads and install. Put caliper back on and tighten down
Reinstall wheel.
This is pretty basic, but that should take care of it.


----------



## silver4 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Re: Can someone post steps on how to change front brake pads on a 2000 golf gls!! (Clean97GTi)*

do i need to open the resivoir? i have a tool to back up the piston!!! jus wondering?


----------



## MadCat (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: Can someone post steps on how to change front brake pads on a 2000 golf gls!! (silver4)*

the piston tools (look like a plunger with a t handle) are for compressing the rear calipers. you can use a c clamp to compress the fronts.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Can someone post steps on how to change front brake pads on a 2000 golf gls!! (MadCat)*

Big ass channel lock pliers work great. You do not need to open the resevior though.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Can someone post steps on how to change front brake pads on a 2000 golf gls!! (stealthmk1)*

Hope this helps. They are a little out of order. And this is 1.8T/VR6 spindle. But you get the idea.. I prefer the _monsterous_ channel locks we have. There is also no reason to remove the carrier in the last picture as I am. (these are photos for instructions on installing a big brake kit)
ECS Tuning 2.0 OEM Braking Products 










[Modified by [email protected], 10:00 AM 1-30-2003]


----------

